# Today I experienced a large bird



## Iris (May 8, 2012)

I don't think I've been more grateful to own a small bird than I am today.

I went to an aviary today to get a new swing for my fid and the lady there was pet sitting a companion bird! He was an umbrella cockatoo, and a pretty guy at that. So naturally when I was offered to hold him and cruise around the store I said yes! He must have seen something that he didn't like, however, so he lunged at my neck.

Holy moly I have never had a bird bite that drew blood before! And now I've got a mega welt to show for it 
:umbrella too:

I've never been more excited to go home to my tiny bird with a gentle beak! inch:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ouch!! That looks painful for sure.  :hug:*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

:w00t: looks sore, you're lucky the bird did not grab a finger, I am nervous around larger parrots as some could probably snap off a finger with their beaks.


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Birds are all individuals, and temperaments vary with each bird species.
Budgies are a lot of parrot in a little (safe to handle) body.
Larger parrots, you need to be aware of "quirks", the use caution
in handling a "bird" you don't know.


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Ouch!...we have a vet here in Australia, whom is on a TV show - he advocates that you should Never have a large parrot perch on your shoulders...they see it as a 'dominance practice'...I love the Cockatoos, but am too wary to have one near me - those beaks are large and menacing...we have both the Black and Sulphur Cockatoos, Galahs and Small-billed Corellas flying around my city...Galahs are about the largest parrot I am Ok with...and only if I know it.


----------

